# Retro Chinese.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotted this, with a modified Seagull ST17 movement.










38.5 mm exc crown, 9.35mm thick. Manual wind. $128


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very bonny  Looks a bit like a Max Bill.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Very bonny  Looks a bit like a Max Bill.


 Yes, I think I would hang on.










Price has gone up considerably since I last looked though.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like it could be a variant of this.


----------



## donnied (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice


----------

